# Food for thought



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## AuntB (Nov 24, 2015)

Unsure if we are allowed to respond to this but no I did not. When I see that picture, I see a warrior. Their live is centered on war. Being an American, my thinking is very Americanized. I think how do these warriors support themselves? Where do they get their money etc.... That is the issue or one of them. People in other countries house and feed each other. They do not have to have the 9-5 job like us. People hear do not open their doors to the cause without some sort of return. I hope this is making sense. Look at the jihadists life and country. Then compare to ours. It seems that we are very exclusive, while in sandland those people seem to be all for one attitude. 

So no, I did not train today because the society I live in does not allow me to train all day, every day. My society is based on working everyday.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I think the key to answering the question is in the subject line:
*Food for thought
*
It's to make us think about whether we're ready for what's likely coming. About a year ago, a couple of my adult children began to take their parents' "paranoia" seriously, and started getting fit. I think they saw the headlines mirroring what we'd been saying for years. They have been losing weight, running, working out with weights, etc.

This week the parents (us) got with the program, and we have been working out in the areas in which we used to excel -- one in covering ground as quickly as possible around the block, the other practicing karate. We don't expend any money on this, we're basically doing it on our own, and we are in our fifties-sixties.

I cannot, at this age, train as hard as the guy in the picture, but I can improve on where I was yesterday.

To get myself ready.


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 5, 2014)

"BOO" some people scare easy. Walk down any street in America and you will find alot of men who could pinch his head off with one hand. Our issue isn't strength or intelligence it is complacency. Let these attacks on American soil continue and over time with the right leadership in the white house, guys like that will be hiding in a cave praying we don't find him. Unfortunately, I believe we will see many innocent American lives lost before our backbones strengthen.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

*faster pussycat faster*

Don't know if they train more, but they sure hump more. Predicted by 2050 Islam will be the largest religion...due to having more children. Strange how that happens when it seems they kill each other off pretty darn fast :hmmm:

btw is that Jack Sparrow?


----------



## AuntB (Nov 24, 2015)

I think we can be fit, trained and ready to rock & roll, protect our country but who would we end up fighting first? The terrorists or the government? The government is working hard, maybe even harder at crippling this country. How has the greatest gain if Americans surrender?


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't know about him but I got his fat uncle covered.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

No, I have not trained as hard as a terrorist in a camp but I have trained. My stamina is not good but my trigger finger is still strong enough.

AuntB, they get their money from you, and me, every time we buy a gallon of foreign oil. We have plenty of oil in this country but the cost of getting it out of shale is more expensive. That is the reason for cheap oil now. In order to keep our money coming into their treasury they have dropped the price of oil to a point below where it is profitable to produce much of it here.

These people don't give to their neighbors any more than you or I. Often when the U.S. sends a ship full of food these "warriors" will steal it to feed the fighters, or sell it to the starving people we wanted to feed in order to buy ammo.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

The short answer is, yes I did. 

I haven't stopped training since I left the military, and I have a lot more experience today to back the training I've acquired over the years. The reality of it is, I'm probably more deadly today than I was then. 

As the old saying goes, "If you feel froggy, JUMP..."


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

If you read, study, learn then you train. You may not physically train like these guys, do you practice with your weapon do you teach family and friends how to be proficient with their weapons? Then you train.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

gundog10 said:


> "BOO" some people scare easy. Walk down any street in America and you will find alot of men who could pinch his head off with one hand. Our issue isn't strength or intelligence it is complacency. Let these attacks on American soil continue and over time with the right leadership in the white house, guys like that will be hiding in a cave praying we don't find him. Unfortunately, I believe we will see many innocent American lives lost before our backbones strengthen.


I'm not quite sure where you're going with this... first glance is you've got an over-inflated POV on who's walking the civilian streets on Main Street USA.

You'll find a lot... LOT.... ROFLMAO!!!! who could pinch his head off. 
Yeah... okay, unless he screams allahu akabar in a coffee shop at 6:30 instead of announcing "I am a terrorist, this is my manifesto (and then proceeds to read through 15 minutes of written text)" I'm a pretty big guy, I like to think I have better than "average" chances against some POS terrorist D-bag but if I'm in line buying food when it happens, and living in a strongly disarmed state... yeah.... not so much

Moving on to the most ignorant thing I've read this year... looking at you...



gundog10 said:


> Our issue isn't strength or intelligence it is complacency. Let these attacks on American soil continue and over time with the right leadership in the white house, guys like that will be hiding in a cave praying we don't find him. Unfortunately, I believe we will see many innocent American lives lost before our backbones strengthen.


So...

let the attacks continue to punish complacency
After a while.. we'll get... frustrated with our current leadership in DC and fix it
They (the terrorists) will say OMG!!! they are mad!!! lets go hide in caves!!!!

yeah a lot of people will be dead before any of that happens.

Just for your edification...

"over time" we will suffer these attacks and then figure it out as we go? Let's take a vote on how many people want to figure this out as we go... "over time"

Our issues are EXACTLY all three of those, strength, intelligence and complacency.

We cant identify a unified legal (or illegal) program that defends us without outing it during the legal phase that the terrorists are allowed... which is a REALLY REALLY GOOD REASON to leave gitmo open and deny them rights here.

OBL was not hiding in a cave when we finally found and killed him. and to think they are going to go scurrying about looking for rat holes to hide in is absurd. We bomb those guys a lot and we hit guys #3-5 a lot easier, it's #1-2 that are usually harder to find.

Finally,



gundog10 said:


> Unfortunately, I believe we will see many innocent American lives lost before our backbones strengthen.


well thank the gods for that tid-bid of wisdom. You've already solved the other problems with us letting attacks continue over time, and looking in caves for bad guys, and some fantasy about change of leadership... (embrace the fact that the hildebeast is the next POTUS, that way you won't be disappointed when it happens)

what was your opinion again????


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Gians said:


> Don't know if they train more, but they sure hump more. Predicted by 2050 Islam will be the largest religion...


The average reproduction rate is 8.1 for Muslims (children produced per couple), and 1.2 for Americans. Do the math. If they can't kill us, they will overtake us pretty soon, anyway.

Get busy, folks -- have some kids!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Balls004 said:


> The short answer is, yes I did.
> 
> I haven't stopped training since I left the military, and I have a lot more experience today to back the training I've acquired over the years. The reality of it is, I'm probably more deadly today than I was then.
> 
> As the old saying goes, "If you feel froggy, JUMP..."


I also got most of my good training out of the Army.
And this stuff is available to anyone with a tactical rifle and a decent enough job that allows him ammo and travel and reasonable class fees

http://www.maxvelocitytactical.com/


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

One thing most fail to realize is that it's always faster to act than to react. The bad guys know what's about to happen because they initiate the action. The "victims" then react to the situation. Unless the victims are astute and prepared they'll always be a couple of steps behind the perpetrators. Some of the best training a person can do is to be constantly working out "what-if" plans wherever they might be. It's got to be a way of life. As soon as you enter a building do you note where the exits are? The fire extinguishers? Choke points where masses of people trying to run will become instant traffic jams? Are you aware of those around you? Are they nervous or jittery? What is near you that would make a decent weapon or maybe block a bullet? The military trains for all types of situations because they know that reaction times are faster if you've thought about how to react ahead of time. Precious time spent looking for exits or a weapon after an event begins might cost you your life. Also avoid high risk areas whenever possible. Terrorists want to get a big bang for their buck so don't be where they'd most likely go. While physical training is valuable even those who are out of shape can still tip the odds in their favor by being aware of your surroundings and having a plan worked out ahead of time should things go wrong.

I have no hero complex. In a bad situation my first priorities are family. If I can help someone without endangering our welfare then I will. Otherwise they are on their own. If they aren't prepared then maybe the results are just Darwin at work.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

The odds of me being involved in a terrorist attack are nearly nonexistent. I live in the country, work in the country, spend nearly all my time nowhere near large groups of people. Besides, I live in Texas. The last time the goat bumpers tried an attack in Texas they ended up dead without killing anyone else. We don't have to wait for a good guy with a gun to show up, there's usually one already there. Luckily for Texas, there's no shortage of other places where good guys aren't allowed to have guns.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

tsrwivey said:


> ... Luckily for Texas, there's no shortage of other places where good guys aren't allowed to have guns.


It is considerate of the liberals to point out where criminals can do their thing with the least risk to themselves!  :scratch

I'm going to change tactics. Instead of calling the "gun free zone" people idiots and trying to reform them I believe I'll begin sending thank you notes to those places that have made themselves bait for terrorists and thugs.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

tsrwivey said:


> The odds of me being involved in a terrorist attack are nearly nonexistent. I live in the country, work in the country, spend nearly all my time nowhere near large groups of people. Besides, I live in Texas. The last time the goat bumpers tried an attack in Texas they ended up dead without killing anyone else. We don't have to wait for a good guy with a gun to show up, there's usually one already there. Luckily for Texas, there's no shortage of other places where good guys aren't allowed to have guns.


I think that a fair amount of Americans won't ever be in any real danger of a terrorist attack that originates from overseas, because that just doesn't fit the needs of the foreign terrorists. They need something BIG and SPLASHY, to keep the money and recruits coming in.

That doesn't mean that anyone, anywhere in America can let their guard down either. We grow enough of our own nutcases, or people who just can't get along in a society to make being vigilant and prepared to be the new way of life for us. There's nothing to say that the moron jihadist can't shoot up a Kroger's either, just to make a name for themselves.

I'm not changing anything I do today, because of what some consider the new threat. I've been doing the same thing since the 1980's that I do today. I don't worry about what the threat is, I'm ready to deal with it, or die trying anyway. All this crazy stuff with active shooters and terrorists isn't an imposition on my life, quite the opposite...it's an opportunity to improve the world we live in. The rest of the time, I'm just happy to sing the Coke song...

Not holding my breath for that to happen though!


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

mosquitomountainman said:


> One thing most fail to realize is that it's always faster to act than to react. The bad guys know what's about to happen because they initiate the action. The "victims" then react to the situation. Unless the victims are astute and prepared they'll always be a couple of steps behind the perpetrators. Some of the best training a person can do is to be constantly working out "what-if" plans wherever they might be. It's got to be a way of life. As soon as you enter a building do you note where the exits are? The fire extinguishers? Choke points where masses of people trying to run will become instant traffic jams? Are you aware of those around you? Are they nervous or jittery? What is near you that would make a decent weapon or maybe block a bullet? The military trains for all types of situations because they know that reaction times are faster if you've thought about how to react ahead of time. Precious time spent looking for exits or a weapon after an event begins might cost you your life. Also avoid high risk areas whenever possible. Terrorists want to get a big bang for their buck so don't be where they'd most likely go. While physical training is valuable even those who are out of shape can still tip the odds in their favor by being aware of your surroundings and having a plan worked out ahead of time should things go wrong.
> 
> I have no hero complex. In a bad situation my first priorities are family. If I can help someone without endangering our welfare then I will. Otherwise they are on their own. If they aren't prepared then maybe the results are just Darwin at work.


I agree with everything that MMM said, but I would add, when looking for exits, there will be an obvious exit and then there are the less obvious exits. It's SOP for terrorist to try to herd the scared crowd to an area where they can set off another bomb or shoot more people.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Can I train harder than you? At my age it's not possible

My reflexes have slowed and unfortunately for you my tolerance has decreased too. 

Unless you are having an extremely good day, I'll have two 45 ACP in the center of your torso before your sword is on the downward stroke.

Remember. You may have youth's speed and dexterity but I have wisdom and treachery on my side.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

TheLazyL said:


> Can I train harder than you? At my age it's not possible
> 
> My reflexes have slowed and unfortunately for you my tolerance has decreased too.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

smaj100 said:


> If you read, study, learn then you train. You may not physically train like these guys, do you practice with your weapon do you teach family and friends how to be proficient with their weapons? Then you train.


Some of us old timers are potentially very dangerous, still healthy, strong and have a lot of years in weapons training and not afraid of blood, been up to my elbows many times gutting and cleaning out deer, elk and other things that could make those unfamiliar with blood, sick and faint.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow this thread has had some energy!


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 5, 2014)

Well, i actually wrote a response to DAKINE's statements but as we have been dealing with heavy snow showers the last few days, my response "which wasn't to kind" never made it. I am sure he will have some other smart uneducated response to this also. DAKINE, your response really made little sense to me but you are welcome to your opinion and beliefs as I am to mine. I wasn't trying to start a fight just giving my opinion on the photo and my thoughts on it. I guess I touched a nerve with you and I can only conclude that it was because You are afraid of that photo and felt the need to lash out. No worries, If you are out shopping and the bad guy shows there will hopefully be some real men or woman who is not afraid that will stand their ground and fight for their survival and yours. DAKINE, you don't have to stand tall in this world to survive but you do need to stand up.


----------

